# MEDIO FÍSICO > Lagos y Lagunas >  Incluidos cinco nuevos humedales españoles en la Lista del Convenio de Ramsar

## Salut

> *Incluidos cinco nuevos humedales españoles en la Lista del Convenio de Ramsar*
> 
> El Consejo de Ministros ha aprobado la inclusión en la Lista del Convenio de Ramsar, relativo a humedales de importancia internacional, especialmente como hábitat de aves acuáticas, de cinco nuevos humedales españoles.
> 
> Estas nuevas zonas son la ría de Villaviciosa, en Asturias; las lagunas de Campotejar y de Las Moreras, ambas ubicadas en Murcia; las saladas de Sástago-Bujaraloz, en Zaragoza; y los Tremedales de Orihuela, en Teruel, cuyo conjunto significa un total de 11.385,895 hectáreas adicionales. Con estas inclusiones, la aportación española a la Lista Ramsar alcanza los 73 humedales y las 296.571,95 hectáreas.
> 
> El 18 de marzo de 1982 España firmó el instrumento de adhesión al Convenio relativo a humedales de importancia internacional, especialmente como hábitat de aves acuáticas, hecho en Ramsar el 2 de febrero de 1971. En dicho acto de ratificación, España inscribió en la citada lista los Parques Nacionales de Doñana y de las Tablas de Daimiel.
> 
> Desde entonces, y en cumplimiento de lo dispuesto en el artículo 2.5 del Convenio que establece que cada parte contratante añadirá a la lista nuevos humedales de su territorio que cumplan los criterios requeridos, España ha ido sucesivamente incorporando más zonas húmedas a la Lista del Convenio, hasta llegar a la cifra actual.


http://iagua.es/2011/01/incluidos-ci...nio-de-ramsar/

----------


## Matraco

Increible que las saladas de Sástago-Bujaraloz y los Tremedales de Orihuela no figurasen ya en la lista... me hago cruces (de los además no puedo opinar)

----------


## pakarmy

El castillo de Bled ofrece unas vistas espectaculares desde lo alto de una montaña cercana. Luego, cuando quieras verlo con más calma, tienes una especie de gondolas locales que te lo enseñan, incluyendo la preciosa isla de Bled. Está a poco menos media hora de la capital del país. :EEK!:

----------

